# Is this normal ?



## BigdadG (May 6, 2012)

Two years pleading , trying to recover our marriage as I am largely the cause and victim of a walk - away - wife . Saw an
attorney this past week , i filed for divorce and feel better . Is this ok to feel this way ? Is it just that I know my limbo will be over soon ?


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

there are many reasons why it's ok to feel good about this. leaving limbo is just one of them.


----------

